# Starting with Model Train Set - Bachmann Rail Chief Ready To Run Electric Train Set



## blrcantonment (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi all-
I am introducing my 6 year old son to model train sets. Thinking of buying this: 

https://www.amazon.com/Bachmann-Chi...ocphy=9032152&hvtargid=pla-434034542387&psc=1

To start with, we'll do everything together. I understand he might be a little early but I want to work with him and slowly give him more independence with this train and more.

Is this a good starter set?
Is it sturdy enough? 

Another idea I had was to buy used parts (controller, tracks, locomotive, a couple of cars, caboose) and put it together. There's an open house nearby in a few weeks that I am planning to take advantage off. 

Thanks all in advance!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I always try to buy the best I can afford so chances of having to buying it twice are reduced. I had my first O scal train set at three and HO at seven, so I don't think he's too young.

I would recommend better quality equipment bought separately so you can buy what you want and are not structured into a 'set'.

If you are buying this mainly for you and hope to spark his interest, then I would definitely buy equipment and track separately.

If however you are buying it solely for him, then a set is a good way to start without dumping a bunch of money into a toy he may lose interest in after a week.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I received an O gauge Lionel set when I was 3 years old and still have it in a more or less intact condition. The HO set I bought myself when I was probably around 10 years old ended up broken within a matter of months. O gauge trains tend to be a bit more rugged for younger kids. I know some people have had success with their kids and smaller scales, but I tend to lean away from HO at that age.

Either way you go, you'll have a lot of fun with it. It's always nice to have younger kids in the hobby as well.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Personally, I agree with MichaelE -- I think it's better to buy _a la carte_ and get exactly what you need. You'll pay a little more, but you will have better control over the quality. Track and power packs in those sets are often cheap junk.

As for that particular set, it is one of the ones with some very cheap components. The included track has steel rails on black roadbed. Black roadbed looks terrible, but you might be able to live with that. Steel rails, however, conduct electricity poorly and corrode easily. I would avoid them at all costs.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I always like to have a starter set. It's cheap in case it turns out there's no interest. It comes in a storage box made for it. If the interest is there you can always upgrade. It's kind of hard to downgrade. Oh, and if you decide to build a large layout you can always break it out to run trains until your layout is running.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Before buying the set, do go to the open house and see
what is available. 

The major problem with buying a set is that they
use a proprietary track system that does not readily
work with that of other makes. In this case, the
track is STEEL. Not the best. Nickle/Silver is the
preferred track metal because it affords better
electrical conductivity with less maintenance.

Don


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

> It's kind of hard to downgrade


Now why would you want to do that.....? A train set like that is pretty bottom of the barrel already......


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

I too agree with steering away from starter sets. If this is going to be HO I'd suggest you purchase Atlas code 83 sectional track (not 3' flex track for now), enough to make an oval. With an oval it's easier to install a switch track replacing one straight section so he can get the hang of (manual) switches and parking the train in it's spur or having say, a cattle pen along it. Replace other straight with a terminal track for easy wiring up power. Buy 1,2, 3 individual cars, and a good locomotive..Bachmann 'Spectrum' series offers well running steam or diesel locos. If on-line purchase don't go to Bmann; too high list prices. Ebay better choices at way lower prices. 
Will you go older analog DC control, or latest digital control ? If you plan to expand the layout and even add a 2nd loco, and have sound, too, DCC, such as NCE, Digitrak are good (I prefer NCE) control systems..Have fun, M


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

That starter set "includes steel track" and we complain about brass track because it needs to cleaned more often, steel track rusts and becomes useless. If you don't want to go the O gauge route, alacarte is the eway to go. Atlas NS track, MRC techII controller (DC only) off Ebay and a nice Bachmann engine and a couple of cars.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> Now why would you want to do that.....? A train set like that is pretty bottom of the barrel already......


I have no idea. But considering how some people are it wouldn't surprise me. I mean, who would shot the pope? And yet, somebody did.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

IN defense to steel rail: I live in Los Angeles. I have visited the Highland Park Society of Model Engineers many many times..It's believed to be the oldest MRRC here (or maybe second to the Pasadena MRRC). Their rail is all hand laid steel. The trains I've seen run, including my own a few times, run flawlessly..I've asked them 1 or 2 times over several decades if the steel is hard to maintain; doesn't it rust ? Each time, the answer is a big fat "NO". And far as its looks, to me looks great;sort of grey-blue patina like the 1:1 scale when new. 
...Here's a pertinent question though: Not brass, but copper, how would copper track fair if manufactured ? ..It's about the cheapest of metals and best electrical conductor.. Could it just be that it's too orange ? M


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Copper would be too expensive.....there's people stealing wire to get the copper....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Chaostrain said:


> I have no idea. But considering how some people are it wouldn't surprise me. I mean, who would shot the pope? And yet, somebody did.


Now there's a stretch.....from model railroading to shooting the Pope.....:laugh:


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> > It's kind of hard to downgrade
> 
> 
> Now why would you want to do that.....? A train set like that is pretty bottom of the barrel already......


Because you'd rather see a $100 pile of trains instead of a $300 pile of trains in the corner collecting dust due to no interest.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

At 6 years, the son is most likely to "be a bystander" at this point.
So... "all the choices" that have to be made will be yours.

Rather than buy an off-the-shelf "train set", you might consider putting together higher-quality items of your own choosing.

At this stage of the game, some kind of sectional track would probably work best:
A simple oval, or...
...Perhaps a few switches to add interest.

If you go with sectional track, I suggest you take a look at the Kato Unitrack line.
Very nicely made and it looks surprisingly good when together.
They have several "pre-fab" track sets available.
Not the cheapest, but you do get what you pay for.

Don't get the cheapest engines, but on the other hand you probably don't want to spend too much, and not "too much detail" either -- that won't hold up to a kid's 'handling".

Others suggested Bachmann, and I think that would be a decent choice right now. Their latest stuff runs well enough and is probably robust enough to survive some handling.

At this stage of the game, a DC powerpack setup would probably be easiest. Just a knob and reverse switch for the son to figure out.

*HOWEVER*
...you might consider a dcc setup using a graphical interface (there are several out there, my preference is the Roco z21). Your son will VERY EASILY pick up on how to run a train using a graphical display on an iPhone, iPad, Android phone or Android tablet. Bachmann offers one of these, but I'm not familiar with the particulars.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

To the OP. I reread your post and spent some time thinking about it. 

It looks like your son is showing little to no interest in trains. That suggests there's a very good chance that his interest will be lost after the novelty wears off. Do you already have trains? If so does he show an interest in them? If he hasn't really shown an interest and you don't have trains maybe this is really for dad and you're using your son as the excuse to start?

I already traveled that road. I bought a train set to introduce and build a layout with my son. It wasn't long until he lost all interest. I became the soul proprietor of a model railroad. That was over 20 years ago. 

Bachmann is good stuff. That train set I bought with my son was an N scale Bachmann. The engine became the lab rat. It tumbled to the bare concrete floor many many times. Each time I'd pick it up, set it on the track, apply power, and off it'd go to the next test without any hesitation. Shortly after starting the layout I started collecting my Bachmann On30 Christmas train. I store it in my non-enviromenally controlled garage. I don't run it every year but every time I break it out it runs without a problem. A few years ago I purchased a Bachmann HO starter set. I have no issues with it. My Bachmann stuff runs just as good as the more expensive brands I've had/have. 

As for the steel rails rusting? I have yet to find any rust no matter how old the stuff. Maybe if I leaving it out in a mountain meadow for a hundred years it might show some rust?!

More why a starter set is good. You have everything you need to run. Even an instruction manual. You don't have to worry about forgetting something and running to the hobby shop, maybe even multiple times. The less you've been into trains the more likely this will happen. You have less expensive stuff to use as lab rats if you do decide to build a layout. Which would you rather see crash to the floor, a $50 loco or a $150 loco? I'm sure you get the idea. The newer you are to model railroading the more often this will happen. 

As for all this Bachmann and set bashing? I'm not buying any of it. I've been living the Bachmann life for over 20 years and I ain't seen none of it. It all sounds like a friend of a friend of a friend who has a cousin that knew a guy that once met a guy in a bar kind of stuff to me. 

As for that set you showed? That's a damn good price. I wish I'd found a deal that good when I got mine.

Anyway, welcome to the forum. There's a lot of great people here.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Chaostrain said:


> It looks like your son is showing little to no interest in trains. That suggests there's a very good chance that his interest will be lost after the novelty wears off.


I have a former coworker who had a bum finger due to an injury, but he went through months and months of surgeries and infections, to the point of nearly loosing his finger all together... the reason was so he could play guitar with his young son. The finger never worked, and the son doesn't play guitar any more.

Same guy loves hockey. Put the son on a hockey team. Son now hates hockey.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Old_Hobo said:


> Copper would be too expensive.....there's people stealing wire to get the copper....


The reason copper wire is stolen is that it's nearly the only metal one can steal, this side of man hole covers and shopping carts..
I believe the reason there is no copper track is more like it might be too soft. I don't think it's the expense. A length of solid copper wire the same volume of substance as a length of code 70 rail is less costly I'd think, than the nickle silver rail.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I like the starter set. It has e everything you need, and like all model railroaders you will end up adding a item here and there. Keep it simple for a six year old...another option would be a lego train, they run well, and when they break, you rebuild them...cheers


----------



## blrcantonment (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## blrcantonment (Mar 17, 2019)

Gosh everyone - you are a pretty happy bunch with lots of good ideas, pros and cons nicely summarized. I get it - you don't want to buy junk. At the end of the day, it made sense to hedge my bets a bit, and buy the starter set for a ton of reasons, which became clear and validated by your responses. 

So my son was very particular about the engine he wanted, and he loves trains, so I don't think he will lose interest but you never know. He already wants to a turntable and a bridge. We are going to start with the Bachmann starter, and build lego around it for fun (I know, I know, they are not the same scale) but just to keep it interesting, because he loves lego and loves building stuff.

Other reason to buy the set is I am newbie myself, so its nice to have everything and have it simple. 

I personally love model trains but never had one as an adult in the US. So I hope to learn and teach as well. And then I am hoping my daughter, who is 4 will also get into it. 

Again thanks a lot for all your comments. Its welcoming. I hope to learn and I hope to contribute!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I like the idea of using Lego around the train.
Lego and 6 year olds go together like peanut butter and jelly.
That will help keep him interested and make the train more fun.
You can't go too far wrong with a starter set, simple and not too expensive.

Magic


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

blrcantonment said:


> Other reason to buy the set is I am newbie myself, so its nice to have everything and have it simple.


I'd do the same thing. :thumbsup: Drop a little money on something on the front end and have a complete running set up to learn what direction you want to go next. You may end up with stuff you ultimately never use, but it was an inexpensive toe in the pool, so to speak.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I think you are making a wise choice starting with a set. A lot of guys on here do really advanced or complex stuff for years and tend to forget what someone who is new or wants to do something simply wants. Nothing wrong with want they do, but everyone needs to start somewhere and often the answer is start as simply as possible. There's really nothing wrong with those Bachmann sets for a starter.


----------



## G handy (Dec 31, 2018)

Definitely not too early. my son is 7 and a half and a Christmas we bought a set we bought the rail chief Bachmann set with the easy controller. And I have already upgraded everything using Flex track buying better locomotives off eBay and I bought a better controller although the easy controller is simple for the children when you're running more than a few locomotives. but knowing what I know now I would not have bought the set I would have bought individual stuff and put a set together we would end up with a lot more for the same price. it all started with a table top oval I now have about 140 lineal feet of track I think LOL and 7 locomotives and about 60 cars.


----------



## leadsled (Dec 25, 2014)

I am in the "starter set" camp. The set you have chosen has everything you need to run a train, plus it only takes a few minutes to set up.


----------



## tcrofton (Dec 25, 2018)

*finicky little critters*

HO scale has very small parts and the rails need to be set up very well to avoid constant derailments
Most regular users change to upgraded wheels and couplings and glue down their track to get smooth operations.
Starter sets get you started but you should take the time to put them on flat surface and to make sure all the track pieces are snapped together correctly. Also figure 8 layouts that use a trestle are fun but add the difficulty of climbing a grade and the transitions from grades to level and negative super elevation (reverse banking) that add to derailments.
Now that my kids are gown i'm going back and using the best pieces for hidden parts of a bigger layout and getting better material for the exposed parts.
Making it so the train runs smoothly is the top priority to making it fun for kids


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

G handy said:


> Definitely not too early. my son is 7 and a half and a Christmas we bought a set we bought the rail chief Bachmann set with the easy controller. And I have already upgraded everything using Flex track buying better locomotives off eBay and I bought a better controller although the easy controller is simple for the children when you're running more than a few locomotives. but knowing what I know now I would not have bought the set I would have bought individual stuff and put a set together we would end up with a lot more for the same price. it all started with a table top oval I now have about 140 lineal feet of track I think LOL and 7 locomotives and about 60 cars.


Too young isn't a thing. My youngest son (the only one to catch the bug) started at the age of 4. He could handle an MRC Prodigy throttle, and he could do rudimentary scenery work and help with laying track. He was always very careful with the equipment, and while he initially lacked the fine motor skills to rerail equipment, he got pretty good fairly fast (I didn't let him handle locos until he showed some skill with unpowered rolling stock, though). I wouldn't let him run trains unsupervised until he was older, but nothing prevents them from doing as much as they can handle.

The only "bad" thing he ever did on the layout was to hide about 25 HO scale cows around the layout. It was actually very humorous -- I think it was almost a year later that I finally found the last of them!


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> The only "bad" thing he ever did on the layout was to hide about 25 HO scale cows around the layout. It was actually very humorous -- I think it was almost a year later that I finally found the last of them!


:laugh::laugh: I like your son already. Bravo to him. :appl::appl::appl:

We have a club here that hides things around their layout and when guests come through they are given a list to find.


----------



## G handy (Dec 31, 2018)

LOL hiding the cows maybe I will put a couple in the church we have and I can call them holy cows I'm sure my son Will Roll his eyes at me and say oh my


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Hiding cows is udder nonsense.....


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

How many more want to MILK this line.

Don


----------



## G handy (Dec 31, 2018)

Okay last one for me if we're going to do some milking let me get some cookies I know this is utter nonsense to LOL


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

OK....time to moooove along now....


----------



## blrcantonment (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi everyone- Thanks for the continued encouragement and tips. We set up the set today and we had a blast. He hasn't fine tuned the controls yet, and putting the cars on the tracks, who knew that it takes a bit of skill! I know there's something you can buy you help you there, I have seen it, don't know what its called. 

Anyway to recap, its this train: 
https://www.amazon.com/Bachmann-Chi...ay&sprefix=rail+chief,aps,205&sr=8-1-fkmrnull

My daughter, who is 4 also got into it and wants her own engine. We both decided that we'll share a steam engine (she wanted pink but well, you know) and haven't settled on one. I love steam, so I am going to have fun with it too. However:

1. I need to go for a dc, ie. direct current engine, yes? DCC or digital command and control is for later in my book. 

2. Will any DC engine from any make (as long as you buy the same gauge of course) work on this starter set?

3. Will any DC train I buy work on a future DCC layout?

Right now I am just thinking of slowly expanding tracks on my current starter and making it as complicated gradually (as much as you can with DC) and then start thinking DCC. 

Either that, or I'll concurrently build for myself with DCC at a nearby club that has a layout but do more simple DC for the kids. At some point they'll cross over. Anyway lots to ponder over, but for now, answers to my questions would be appreciated.

The kids and I had so much fun - my son says - it was the best day, his own engine/set, and something else he discovered food-wise today 

Happy Model Railroading!


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

1) yes
2) yes
3) if they are dcc ready yes. That being said almost all new engines are dcc ready(plug a chip in, and they are dcc). Many dcc engines are also configured to run on dc as well. If they are sound ready as well, they will produce sound, but it is automatic. They require more startup voltage then a regular dc loco, but your transformer can handle that.

I have a couple of Bachmann Engines and they run well. I recall that you don’t have to remove the shell to plug a dcc decoder in, but rather just remove the dynamic fan housing on the top. The Bachmann website has a parts diagram to help clarify this. That being said, the simplicity of a dc engine and the simple transformer is great for kids.


----------



## blrcantonment (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks Andreash for the succinct and quick reply! I am happy with the answers, looks like lots of flexibility if you do and check for the right things.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You do realize that the good thing about getting a DCC controller and DCC sound equipped engines is that you can ring the bell and blow the horn. The bad thing about about getting a DCC controller and DCC sound equipped engines is that your kids can ring the bell and blow the horn!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

All DC (Direct Current) HO trains use the same
0 to around 10 or so volt track system. The train speed increases
as the voltage increases. The track polarity is reversed
when you use the FWD/REV button on the power pack.

Almost any DC HO loco can be updated with the addition
of a Decider if later you decide to change to the DCC system.
Again, as with DC, any DCC loco can be run by any
DCC system. 

A DCC system is a vast improvement over DC. The
controller puts around 14 volts modified AC on the
tracks at all times. It does not vary. The lights don't
dim or go out. The controller
sends digital signals over the track and the loco decoder
responds by powering the motor, turning the lights on
and off, going FWD or REV. In fact you can run several
trains at the same time yet have individual control of
each. Locos with Sound decoders lets you hear the
big diesels start and run, you can blow the horn at
crossings, or ring the bell when running in a yard.


The set you have includes a very good and powerful
locomotive by Bachmann, I have 2 of them. After
a while you will want to lubricate the truck gearing.
Get plastic friendly grease at a hobby shop. A leading
brand is Labelle's. Use a plastic friendly powder to
lubricate the car wheels and couplers.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A couple of thoughts.

First, DCC will allow you to have multiple locos on the layout, and even operating at the same time, without any fancy wiring. If everyone wants their own loco, this may push you into DCC sooner rather than later.

Second, what your looking for is a rerailing ramp. This is the model I have: https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/rix-products-ho-628-0002-rix-rail-it/


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Just wanted to say congrats on the new train. Glad to hear your kids are showing real interest. 

The set you got is actually a pretty good one. I see that folks have expressed the usual concerns regarding track and transformer. However, the good news is current starter Bachmann GP40-2 is a smooth running 8 wheel drive model with pretty good detail. Worlds ahead of the Bachmann starter stuff of old. Also, the rolling stock all has knuckle couplers which though plastic will work well enough and when they break (as plastic couplers sometimes do) can be easily replaced with Kadee #148's. 

As for new locos there's some good affordable options in steam and Diesel, with DC and DCC in the Trainworld sale section. 

Good luck and happy railroading!


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm glad it's working out for you. It's great when your kids get involved. Congratulations and many years of happy railroading to all three of you. Shoot, you never know, your wife might decided to join in the fun, if she hasn't already.


----------



## blrcantonment (Mar 17, 2019)

CTValleyRR said:


> A couple of thoughts.
> 
> First, DCC will allow you to have multiple locos on the layout, and even operating at the same time, without any fancy wiring. If everyone wants their own loco, this may push you into DCC sooner rather than later.
> 
> Second, what your looking for is a rerailing ramp. This is the model I have: https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/rix-products-ho-628-0002-rix-rail-it/


Thanks. One of the tracks that the set came with is a rerailing track but its not as smooth as it would like. Both my son and I had trouble with it, so will invest in a rerailer. I'll need it in the future anyway.


----------

